# MMA FIGHT CENTRE, St. Albans, Herts



## MGMMA

www.mmafightcentre.co.uk


----------



## rsp84

Nice, its just what hertfordshire needs. Let us know if you get a website up too.


----------



## brigsy

Great. Who is going to be teaching the BJJ?


----------



## MgMax

At last, an MMA centre in Hertfordshire, i have wanted this to happen for ages, i will definatly be contacting you guys about some lessons!! 

EDIT: Just sent you an email


----------



## MGMMA

www.mmafightcentre.co.uk


----------



## MgMax

Bumping this so its not forgotten about.

Got a reply from their help team today, they seem very eager to start and were extremly helpfull and informative and answerd all of my questions. Cant wait for this place to open.


----------



## MgMax

Bumpizzle

Hows this looking guys? got an open date in mind?? or any other info you can give us???


----------



## jayme

Are u open yet guys. Looking for some where to train


----------



## MGMMA

Hello!

First of all please let me apologize for not updating everyone on here sooner - we've been seriously busy refurbishing the facility, but it's coming along nicely and is still going to plan.

We do have a confirmed address, and will discolse this in mid-December. We are currently aiming to open on Jan 1st, and hope you'll all be there for it. We've already had a lot of interest in the club and a lot of people turn up to train, but we're not open, and won't be for another 6 weeks. It's for this reason that we are not discolsing the address until nearer the time.

Over the next few weeks I'll be adding pictures etc of the facility, as well as updates and news. Be sure to check back here often, or feel free to e-mail us at [email protected]

Thanks for all the support and interest, and look forward to seeing you at the brand new facility soon.


----------



## MGMMA

Hello!

You can now add us on Facebook at Mma Fight Centre | Facebook for news, updates and information about the centre.

Look forward to seeing you all on there soon!


----------



## superangryfish

Hey,

I've been following this for a while and wondered if there is any updates?


----------



## MgMax

I emailed them a long time ago asking for an update and got no reply. looks like this isnt gonna happen  which is a shame cause i was really looking forward to it and i bet it would have been very successful in the area.


----------



## rsp84

Bumpizzle

Seen on their facebook, the local mma club forcemma are teaching classes, theyve got a couple of purple belt bjjers on board( gi and no-gi classes), and two of my old team mates teaching thai (whom both are british title holders).

Theyve said on facebook, that the timetable and costing will be out early jan 2011


----------



## MgMax

rsp84 said:


> Bumpizzle
> 
> Seen on their facebook, the local mma club forcemma are teaching classes, theyve got a couple of purple belt bjjers on board( gi and no-gi classes), and two of my old team mates teaching thai (whom both are british title holders).
> 
> Theyve said on facebook, that the timetable and costing will be out early jan 2011


****ing amazing news. sooo happy it still on :thumb


----------



## rsp84

Super bump, from their facebook page:

Opens its Doors to the Public at 12:00 on Sat 22nd January 2011 with special Guest UFC Veteran, Current Strikeforce Fighter, Paul "Semtex" Daley, Paul will also be holding a seminar on the Day at the centre,Those interested in attending the 2 hr seminar on striking & MMA, please PM me to reserve your place. Come meet the TEAM Anthony Ferguson Mark Baxter ,Daniel Strauss Chris Hearn, Andrew Marshall Force Mma


----------



## MgMax

rsp84 said:


> Super bump, from their facebook page:
> 
> Opens its Doors to the Public at 12:00 on Sat 22nd January 2011 with special Guest UFC Veteran, Current Strikeforce Fighter, Paul "Semtex" Daley, Paul will also be holding a seminar on the Day at the centre,Those interested in attending the 2 hr seminar on striking & MMA, please PM me to reserve your place. Come meet the TEAM Anthony Ferguson Mark Baxter ,Daniel Strauss Chris Hearn, Andrew Marshall Force Mma


Does that mean pm you or their facebook page lol?? if it means you im in for that.

If not could you link their facebook i cant seem to find it.


----------



## rsp84

MgMax said:


> Does that mean pm you or their facebook page lol?? if it means you im in for that.
> 
> If not could you link their facebook i cant seem to find it.


lol na their page is Mma Fight Centre | Facebook

Ive posted on their wall, the costing are not absoultly confirmed, but it has all the instructors names on the page.

Maybe see you down there in the new year.


----------



## MgMax

rsp84 said:


> lol na their page is Mma Fight Centre | Facebook
> 
> Ive posted on their wall, the costing are not absoultly confirmed, but it has all the instructors names on the page.
> 
> Maybe see you down there in the new year.


Just found it before you posted it aha ive added them.

and you will definatly see me there ahah i cant wait for this to open


----------



## MgMax

Just pm'd them asking for a spot on the semminar, i dont have any mma experience hopefully it wont matter. anybody else gonna go. Really wanna meet Paul Daley.


----------



## rsp84

The semtex seminar will be stand uo striking for mma i think. Dont worry bout no experiance, it alaways good even if you take one or two things away from it. Im not sure if ill be going to the seminar but id prob b there at the opening day.


----------



## MgMax

rsp84 said:


> The semtex seminar will be stand uo striking for mma i think. Dont worry bout no experiance, it alaways good even if you take one or two things away from it. Im not sure if ill be going to the seminar but id prob b there at the opening day.


Just got my space reserved. sooo ****ing excited :thumb


----------



## rsp84

THe webpage is up mate, its mmafightcentre.co.uk.


----------



## MgMax

Just had a look at the site, very nice. Honestly cant wait for this place to open!


----------



## rsp84

MgMax said:


> Just had a look at the site, very nice. Honestly cant wait for this place to open!


I wont be going for the membership, havnt trained since june, so it will be one or two sessions a week til im up to speed(theres bjj in luton,hitchin, biggleswade to keep me occupied for now).

Theres another gym on the go in luton next year, storm gym will be moving into new premises. Its all good for the sport, more places n oppurtunites to train.


----------



## MgMax

rsp84 said:


> I wont be going for the membership, havnt trained since june, so it will be one or two sessions a week til im up to speed(theres bjj in luton,hitchin, biggleswade to keep me occupied for now).
> 
> Theres another gym on the go in luton next year, storm gym will be moving into new premises. Its all good for the sport, more places n oppurtunites to train.


Depends how much money i have, no job means not alot of money for membership, if i can afford one ill probably get it and do the beginner mma 3 times a week, id go to the other places you've listed but they are all generally abit far to ask my parent to drive me. st albans is 15-20 mins away and they dont mind going there so the fight centre is perfect for me :thumb


----------



## rsp84

Ill b livin in letchworth come janurary so its futher then luton really. I've had 5years roughly thai training, haven't dun anythin for over 2yrs. But if ur guna get into mma, esp amatuer, get the bjj down, coz the lack of headshots tailors it for the grapplers rather than the strikers.


----------



## MgMax

rsp84 said:


> Ill b livin in letchworth come janurary so its futher then luton really. I've had 5years roughly thai training, haven't dun anythin for over 2yrs. But if ur guna get into mma, esp amatuer, get the bjj down, coz the lack of headshots tailors it for the grapplers rather than the strikers.


Cheers mate, i did tae kwon do for a couple years when i was really young (got to red tag) and ive done a couple weeks worth of thai training. Im just gonna try everything and see what i like best


----------

